# Stihl mod. 019t



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*Stihl CHAINSAW MODEL 019T*

*looking for a new walbro carburetor. Number on carb is WT451A*


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you try ebay?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

TownWrench said:


> *looking for a new walbro carburetor. Number on carb is WT451A*


*

Walbro doesn't list the WT451A, it must have been discontinued, you can also use a Zama C1A-S46A. Have a good one. Geo*


----------

